

Show HN: Tset – 'Development Driven Test' for Rails App - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/tset

======
stockkid
Basically, this gem generates RSpec tests for your model. I had an idea for
this gem, and put together a beta version of it during the last week. The
coverage is not extensive, but I think this is a good starting point.

Please let me know what you think.

